# Newborn day & half old still not standing - need advice



## meinmdusa (Jan 12, 2011)

I am very concerned about Milkshakes newborn kid. He acts like he wants to get up but has yet to stand on his own. I stood him up and he tried to stay standing so hard. He lasted about fifteen seconds. I have been making sure he nurses mom every 4 hours. what do I need to do?


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

Sorry to hear about your baby. I have been having trouble with my new girl but she is getting better. Wish I could offer some advice. Hopefully someone will offer some much needed advice. Prayers to you. I was told that a selenium or BoSe shot will boost them.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

How do his legs and hooves look? Are they contracted and won't stay straight? Are his hooves bent under?


----------



## meinmdusa (Jan 12, 2011)

They look normal but he doesn't seem to want to use much with his front legs, sometimes from his knees down.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

You will need to exercise his legs, bending and straightening them..you may need to splint them with vet wrap and a cardboard tube from paper towels or TP. I've not dealt with this before but thats what I have gathered from reading posts from others who have dealt with this.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Give a Bo-se shot....and nutradrench.... make sure ...the area he has to try to stand on.... isn't built uneven...thick..... the flattest you can get.... would really help....

Sometime bracing the weak leg(s) will help.... some are slow to get up....with tendon issues ...but it will correct.... also... a shot of A&D wouldn't hurt.... and keep what you are doing with making sure ....he gets the teat.... :wink: 

Congrats on the new babies.... :thumb:


----------



## Robynlynn (Jan 18, 2011)

:thumb: sounds like you are working very hard to make sure he is ok....Just be sure he is getting plenty of milk and be patient. I had one with the same problem a few weks ago. He is running and jumping now! I did give him a lamb starter shot which I think is similar to the so-be everyone is talking about. If you have nutri drench I think that gives them a boost too!
i think if he continues to eat it will come.... ray:


----------



## Springbett Farm (Jan 5, 2011)

I had one like that;she was a big single doeling, born after a rough kidding and born weak. I ended up taking her in the house and bottle feeding her. She got a Bo-Se shot and a couple trips to the vet to see if there was anything else I could do.(There wasn't.) I just fed her, stretched her limbs, and stood her up everyday.It took a couple WEEKs before she was actually standing and walking. Two months later she was pretty well normal for a kid. Moral of the story: Keep doing what you're doing.


----------



## meinmdusa (Jan 12, 2011)

Thanks everyone for your wonderful advice. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 

Last time Milkshake had a doeling she abandoned her and being so new to goats I was completely ignorant and didn't know what to do. I researched about what to do for abandoned kids and did everything I could. Needless to say she didn't make it. I told myself that I would get something for next time we have kids. The only thing that I could find was the probios for equine. 

Had him nurse then gave him dose then had him nurse again and he tried his best to try to stand. Gave a quarter dose thinking goat size is quarter of the size of a horse. I feel he is getting stronger every time. So will continue what I am doing and wish for the best. Milkshake is bonding very well with him. Will try to get pictures tomorrow of him trying to standing up. 

Thanks so much for all your caring thoughts of advice.


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

I also would say to give him a BoSe shot. You will need to get it from a vet as it is prescription only. You can get Nutridrench from most feed stores and that will help a lot as far as strength goes. I have never had to do it, but toilet paper tube splints seem to work really well and are cost effective.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

You are very welcome... :wink: 


> The only thing that I could find was the probios for equine.


 that should work ...even yogurt would.....

Watch him... when he tries to get up and see if... one of the legs is not working as much...then brace the weak leg.... it will help....just make sure he can lay down.... the stronger legs.... will get him moving ....as the braced one ....will follow.....as he gets around.....

Keep up the good work.... and it won't be long ...he'll be up and running....

Love to see pics... :hi5:


----------



## Bellafire Farm (Jan 5, 2010)

bose is simply selenium/vit e .... so nearly any farm store should have Selenium/Vit E gel in a tube...give a little of that....maybe a pea size drop on your finger & then smear it on his tongue... this should really help.
good luck


----------



## Desert Viking Ranch (Jan 17, 2011)

It appears that you are in a Selenium deficient area, although I would check to make sure that is the case. Just a word of caution for anyone reading this thread that you should always be sure to know your area as solutions for one herd do not always work for others. In my case I have never needed a Bo-Se shot as I am in an area that is not Selenium deficient and all my goats get plenty. Selenium has a very narrow margin of safety. Goats require 0.2 parts per million of selenium, and the toxic level is 3 ppm. Some symptoms of selenium deficiency are identical to those of selenium toxicity. Is some states there is a potential problem with over-concentrations. See the map below for a quick reference:










As for the Vitamine E part of Bo-Se, it acts as an antioxidant in conjunction with Selenium and the requirements for each can be partially met by the other. It is very important (and expensive) but can be found in green grass and sun-cured hay. If you area is known to be Selenium deficient your goat feeds (concentrates) will most likely reflect added Vitamin E also.

Here is a good link for Probiotic Paste for Goats: http://www.jefferslivestock.com/product.asp?camid=LIV&pn=16560


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

You can also use a popsicle stick wrapped with some of that tape that sticks to itself for a splint. 

Jan


----------



## meinmdusa (Jan 12, 2011)

I want to thank everyone for all of their kind thoughts of advice. 

This morning at 1:30 am he nursed and was doing really good and I finally got pictures of him trying to stand (attached). But when I went out this morning he was not breathing. I think that momma may have stepped on him or laid on him. I am pretty sure it was an accident. So this make two that have not made it for Milkshake. My heart breaks for her. :tears: 

Is there something that we should give her to help her with releif from not nursing anymore as she looks like she is about to burst. 

Thanks for the chart. That was very informative and figured out the area I live in is in the low range. I will make sure that I call the vet this morning and have some Selenium and Vit E. We still have three more girls that are expecting soon. I hope and pray they are all heathy.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh I'm so sorry for your loss :hug: He was a cute guy 

As to the selenium and vit E you can get that from www.jefferslivestock.com its pretty inexpensive and is good to have on hand if you cant get BoSe from a vet.

BoSe dosage is 1cc per 40lbs so for a kid it would be quite minuscule amount (for my minis I give .05cc )

dosage for the gel is on the label I do believe its 2-4cc depending on age/size


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss...  

If she gets tight ....You will have to milk her ...to help dry her off.... or... if you want milk....just keep milking her..... :hug:


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

Oh, how sad...just when things seemed to look up. I am so very very sorry. Milk mom and enjoy the milk.


----------



## meinmdusa (Jan 12, 2011)

Can anyone please suggest how I can get the Selenium/Vit E for my goats the cheapest way possible? 

I did the ultimate sacrifice and took a leave of absence from work in November and December to help my grandmother, who be 102 years old next month and still living on her own, since my mom passed away a couple of years ago. I had to take leave without pay and am so very strapped right now. 

I called the closest vet in our area to get some advice and he would not talk to me since I was not a customer of his. I am just so frustrated and upset as he won't even tell me if he had any gel or granduals I could purchase from him since I cannot aford a home visit at this time. My vet does not handle goats and cannot help me. I feel like I have hit a brick wall. 

I even looked up goat farms in Maryland. I found one that is in another county away and e-mailed them what they suggest for this area but have not heard from them either. 

I still have three more girls that look to kids soon. 

I wish I had found this forum a long time ago to find out what I should have had to give them, but should haves and would haves can't help my situation now. I have to concentrate on helping them the best I can with what I can get. 

Any and all advice is greatly appreciated.


----------



## TheMixedBag (Oct 16, 2010)

Jeffer's had Selenium/Vit. E paste for about $6 bucks. It *should* last you a bit, at the very least.

http://www.jefferslivestock.com/seleniu ... p/0030913/


----------



## meinmdusa (Jan 12, 2011)

How much should I be giving my pregnant girls? And how often? I think I read it can be deadly if given too much. 

Are you saying the gel is the best at this time?


----------

